# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual SQ ukuran 55cm ke bawah.

## sbw

Om moderator izin ikut jual ya,
Masalah seorang hobies menekan populasi kolam, akhirnya di jual deh....

Jual SQ under 55bu
Minat PM atau hub.0818429461


1.Showa Matsue 25cm,

-Juara 1 20cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-BIS 20cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


2.Showa Sakai 35cm,

-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 35cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 35cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


3.Kohaku Sakai 38cm,
-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 3 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


4.Ghosiki 38cm,

-Juara 2 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


5.Sanke sakai (auction certificate sakai) 38cm,
-Juara 2 20cm 5th Bandung koi show 2009

-Juara 1 20cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 1 20cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 3 25cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 25cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010


6.Showa dainchy  sertipikat 40cm ,


7.Sanke sakai sertipikat bloodlineShining Rose 45cm,

-Juara 3 45cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



8.Kohaku sakai sertipikat bloodlineDancing Queen45cm,

-Juara 3 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


9.Kohaku Odakan sertipikat 52cm,

-Juara 3 25cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 3 25cm Kontes Merah Putih III 2009

-Juara 2 30cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 1 35cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010


10.Ochiba 50cm,

-Juara 1 45cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


11.Ghosiki Minuma Sertipikat 53cm,

-Juara 3 55cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


12.Ginrin soragoi 55cm,

-Juara 1 30cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 45cm 3rd Jogja koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 4th Kois Festival 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



Salam ,

Achmad Soni

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

om datta lgsg borong nih hehe..

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sibarethijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Mau dong di pm harganya..

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebijumbo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maestro koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aboed

Om Sbw, saya juga di pm price nya juga yaaa....thanks

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## buana inti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

*Minat PM atau hub.0818429461 PIN : 21E14FEA*


1.Showa Matsue 25cm,* ( SOLD )*

-Juara 1 20cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-BIS 20cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


2.Showa Sakai 35cm,* ( SOLD )
*
-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 35cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 35cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


3.Kohaku Sakai 38cm,
-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 3 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


4.Ghosiki 38cm,

-Juara 2 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


5.Sanke sakai (auction certificate sakai) 38cm,* ( SOLD )*
-Juara 2 20cm 5th Bandung koi show 2009

-Juara 1 20cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 1 20cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 3 25cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 25cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010


6.Showa dainchy  sertipikat 40cm ,


7.Sanke sakai sertipikat bloodlineShining Rose 45cm,

-Juara 3 45cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



8.Kohaku sakai sertipikat bloodlineDancing Queen45cm,* ( SOLD )*

-Juara 3 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


9.Kohaku Odakan sertipikat 52cm,

-Juara 3 25cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 3 25cm Kontes Merah Putih III 2009

-Juara 2 30cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 1 35cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010


10.Ochiba 50cm,

-Juara 1 45cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


11.Ghosiki Minuma Sertipikat 53cm, *( SOLD )*

-Juara 3 55cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


12.Ginrin soragoi 55cm,

-Juara 1 30cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 45cm 3rd Jogja koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 4th Kois Festival 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



Salam ,

Achmad Soni

----------


## haryoseto79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gaban

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

[QUOTE=sbw;292778]*Minat PM atau hub.0818429461 PIN : 21E14FEA*


1.Showa Matsue 25cm,* ( SOLD )*

-Juara 1 20cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-BIS 20cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


2.Showa Sakai 35cm,* ( SOLD )
*
-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 35cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 35cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010


3.Kohaku Sakai 38cm,* ( SOLD )*

-Juara 1 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 3 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


4.Ghosiki 38cm,* ( SOLD )*


-Juara 2 35cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 40cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


5.Sanke sakai (auction certificate sakai) 38cm,* ( SOLD )*
-Juara 2 20cm 5th Bandung koi show 2009

-Juara 1 20cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 1 20cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 3 25cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 25cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010


6.Showa dainchy  sertipikat 40cm ,* ( SOLD )*



7.Sanke sakai sertipikat bloodline”Shining Rose” 45cm,* ( SOLD )*


-Juara 3 45cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



8.Kohaku sakai sertipikat bloodline”Dancing Queen”45cm,* ( SOLD )*

-Juara 3 45cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


9.Kohaku Odakan sertipikat 52cm,* ( SOLD )*


-Juara 3 25cm Junior young koi show bandung 2009

-Juara 3 25cm Kontes Merah Putih III 2009

-Juara 2 30cm 1st Bogor koi show 2009

-Juara 1 35cm 2nd  Pkc koi show 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010


10.Ochiba 50cm,* ( SOLD )*


-Juara 1 45cm 3rd Asia cup koi show 2010

-Juara 2 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


11.Ghosiki Minuma Sertipikat 53cm, *( SOLD )*

-Juara 3 55cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 3 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010


12.Ginrin soragoi 55cm,* ( SOLD )*


-Juara 1 30cm 6th All Indonesia koi show 2009

-Juara 2 45cm 3rd Jogja koi show 2010

-Juara 2 45cm 4th Koi’s Festival 2010

-Juara 3 50cm 6th All Indonesia young koi show 2010

-Juara 1 50cm 1st Serayu young koi show 2010

-Juara 2 55cm 2nd Semarang young koi show 2010



Salam ,

Achmad Soni

----------

